# Biometric visits



## olgunchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Hello all,
Need help to code biometric visits, where patient brings special form to complete, which requires vital sign and lab results. What icd-9 and cpt will you use?
I am thinking 99211 and V72.85. Any other suggestions, please?
Thanks


----------



## ajs (Dec 1, 2011)

olgunchik said:


> Hello all,
> Need help to code biometric visits, where patient brings special form to complete, which requires vital sign and lab results. What icd-9 and cpt will you use?
> I am thinking 99211 and V72.85. Any other suggestions, please?
> Thanks



Look at 96150 or 96152 for the CPT.  Is this for an employer program?


----------



## olgunchik (Dec 1, 2011)

96150 might work. any suggestions with icd-9?
I guess, it is employer's program. 
thanks


----------



## ajs (Dec 1, 2011)

olgunchik said:


> 96150 might work. any suggestions with icd-9?
> I guess, it is employer's program.
> thanks



I think the one you had is probably the best.  V72.85


----------



## Thirudev (Feb 5, 2014)

*my opinion*

I have gone thru the opinion, but I have different view.

Since Biometric screening is performed for corporate wellness, in another word for employer. V72.85 (other special screening) I would suggest to use V70.5 (which includes Occupational Health examinations)

So I would recomend to use V70.5

If anyother view, please share.


----------



## amberncrowley (Feb 7, 2014)

I too struggle with which CPT to use for this... interested to know what others use


----------



## GCandy (Aug 7, 2014)

*Biometric Screening*

If there is no physical exam performed, my suggestion is to code Biometric Screening with CPT 99401 and ICD 9 V70.0.


----------

